# ارجو المساعدة من جميع المهندسين اريد برنامج KX-TDA Maintenance Console لبرمجة بدالة



## hoshi (16 يوليو 2006)

ارجو المساعدة من جميع المهندسين اريد برنامج KX-TDA Maintenance Console لبرمجة بدالة باناسونيك ، KX-TDA100 محتاجين كثيرا او ساعدونى على برمجة هذا البدالة بواسطة تليفون الى يستعمل فى كونترول او لينك رابط للبرناجج انى دورت كثيرا لكن ماوجدته واشكروكم على المساعدة


----------



## مهندس_أحمد (23 أغسطس 2007)

وانا يضا احتاجه kx-tda 200


----------



## السعداوي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

www.softwarepbx.com يوجد بهدا الموقع جميع انوع السنترالات باناسوينك وجميع كتيبات التشغيل والبرمجة


----------



## بلال (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## بلال (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المساعدة


----------

